# Plants for your various shrimp types



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

Please let me know what types of plants your types of shrimp seem to enjoy the best.
I just got some red cherry shrimp and some wood shrimp and was wondering what types of plants they would like best. So please let me know what type of shrimp you have, and what their favorite plants are. This will help me with my current and future shrimp.
Thanks so much!


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

My wood shrimp like any plant that is in the current and gives them some place to have some cover. Their favorite spot right now is the ludwigia repens but they move around depending on where the current is. 

My cherrys seem to like fine leaved plants that accumulate sediment like my Red Foxtail (Myriophyllum heterophyllum) or Limnophila sessiflora. When I used to have floating Riccia they would always hang on the bottom of that and I have heard others say how much they liked Riccia also.

Bill


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Moss is great for shrimp


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Egeria Najas, Najas grass and moss. This three combined will help the shrimp enjoy all the tank and not just the bottom.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

All of the Above: 

Najas grass
Any type of Moss

I'll Add Java Ferns, since I see them picking at the exposed roots all the time.

-John N.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Yep. My shrimps love moss. It's great for the newborn shrimps to hide from the predators.


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

Those that are suggesting mosses.. are you attaching them to rocks or floating them or both? Which types? I do have some java moss. It isn't growing, but it isn't dying either. Just sorta hangs out. What about those moss balls, are they purely decorative?


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

The advantage of moss is that you can place them anywhere you like and shape them into many shapes from moss balls to flat mats anywhere you need them. Just wedge them in a space, weigh them down, or float them. They are not only hang outs but a source of food and filtration. Please keep us updated on what you decide to do, there is alway room for more creative ideas.


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

Use thread to attach java moss to an object like a piece of driftwood. It will eventually cling to the surfact and grow very nicely.

As for wood shrimp, they probably could care less about plants. In the wild, they cling to large rocks/boulders in swift moving streams. Give them some sort of hard objects placed where there is the most current and they will seek out those areas.


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Please keep the ideas coming. 
I do have some rather large rocks in the filter stream so that isn't a problem. I also have some lower rocks and driftwood with caves so they have hiding places during molting as well.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

My shrimps loves hanging underneath the Anubias nana and they also enjoy the moss and Marimo (algae) balls.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

My cherries like any densely grown plants, mosses, grasses, etc. If you want to feed them, however, get some hygrophilia difformis... my cherries like to gobble it up.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Mine love HM when it's a carpet. It's "hollow" enough to allow then to move around inside the carpet.


----------

